# David Lee added a New Dimension



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

> Lee also showed a new dimension to his game, repeatedly driving the ball at defenders and drawing fouls. He went 8 for 9 from the free-throw line, both team highs.


*Every Season David Lee adds some new athletic talent to his performance to make this Knick Team a better team.* 

*There is not one good reason why David Lee is not the Knicks Starting PF.*

Zach Randolph is good and everything but he is not the complimentary co-existing player as David Lee. 
It is not hard to see where Balkman & Chandler get their hard hustle around the ball from when you watch their Teammate David Lee in action. Whom they ran some great impressive scrimmage games throughout this offseason (Collins, Nate, Nicholes, Chandler, Balkman, Q.Rich, Lee, and Morris). It was so impressive that even Marbury & Crawford had to show up at a couple of scrimmage games and get down with the young players. 

When you mention Lee, Balkman, and Q.Rich, you are talking about the Knicks best three co-existing chemistry players together in the frontcourt. 

So when you add Curry with *"David Lee & Q.Richardson"* you have explosiveness. 
When you add Zach with *"David Lee & Q.Richardson"* you add another explosiveness. 
When you add Balkman with *"David Lee & Q.Richardson"* you add a small lineup that is running an explosive fastbreak 70% of the time.

*Q.Richardson has showed to be the Leadership Player in the starting 5 lineup and David Lee has accepted that early last season when they started together. *


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

When the Knicks get a real front office and coach, perhaps Lee will get what he deserves.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

how about this reason.

randolph is a better player.

Lee is a better run/jump athlete but Zach has had the stuff lee is working on his game to get for years now.

Lee's best chance for starting is at small forward.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Hey Grinch...*

Don't always mean to disagree but I have a question. Is he a better player? Or is he a better scorer? I think Lee is a better ball handler, a better rebounder, a better passer, a better defender, a more versatile player, and a better hustle guy.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm just scared by the thought of Randolph and Curry lumbering up and down the court.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Hey Grinch...*



alphaorange said:


> Don't always mean to disagree but I have a question. Is he a better player? Or is he a better scorer? I think Lee is a better ball handler, a better rebounder, a better passer, a better defender, a more versatile player, and a better hustle guy.


he's a better player ...by virtue of being such a superior scorer , teams are far more concerned about Zach than Lee. 

I got a rule of thumb if the other doesn't really have worry about you or do anything extra because you are on the court , you can only be so good, 

I've seen teams stop driving because of shotblocking or even send 2 guys to block out great rebounders put in different players to combat the influence the impact a role player was having in the game, or not give the ball to their star player because of who was guarding him.

role players can be very important , but Lee really isn't at that level yet where he enters an opposing teams game plan to beat the knicks , Randolph has yet to play a regular season game and you already know he's at or near the top of the list things the other team has to limit to beat the knicks.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

You have to remember what David Lee did in his second Season was to show Fans the things ge was not allowed to show as a Rookie. 

*KnickerBlogger* Despite standing only 6′9″, David Lee’s main strength is his rebounding. He combines excellent positioning, exceptional timing, good leaping ability, and a desire to capture missed shots on both ends of the floor. Not only is Lee the best rebounder on his team, but he’s one of the best in the NBA. Among players that logged 1000 or more minutes in 2007, Lee finished 5th in per minute rebounding. Compared to the other hyalophiles, Lee committed the fewest fouls and scored the most points.

*Per 40 Minutes Height Tm OREB DREB TREB PF PTS *
Reggie Evans 6′8″ DEN 5.5 10.8 16.3 5.1 11.5 
Dikembe Mutombo 7′2″ HOU 5.1 10.1 15.1 4.8 7.1 
Tyson Chandler 7′1″ NOK 5.1 9.3 14.3 3.9 10.9 
Jeff Foster 6′11″ IND 5.8 8.2 14 4.6 7.4 
David Lee 6′9″ NYK 4.5 9.4 13.9 3.6 14.4 

Not just a one trick pony, Lee is also adept at running the floor and strong at finishing around the hoop. A natural lefty, David Lee is ambidextrous which allows him to score with either hand. Although he doesn’t possess the extra wide body that Curry or Sweetney has, Lee isn’t slender, and can shield the ball with his body. Lee shot a robust 60% eFG from the field, and is such a good free throw shooter (81.6%) that he ranked third on the team in free throw shooting percentage. As a bonus, Lee doesn’t dominate the ball on offense. The Knicks don’t need to run any plays for him, as he’s able to produce his own offense by his rebounding and his ability to move well without the ball.

As for the grade, come on, could it be any grade BUT an A? Dude was a legitimate contender for the All-Star team in his second season!!


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

David Lee IS better then Zach Randolph i think


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

David Lee IS better then Zach randolph


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I think Lee is the Knicks best player by far. He's really good at everything, perhaps him not being an elite scorer is something. But enough to forgive Randolph's non-defense? Or the fact that Lee is one of the 4 or 5 best rebounders in the league? I don't see it.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

ok lets analyze it .

lee is a very good energy player , he boards extremely well has a mediocre mid range shot that can only get better if he shoots it more, 

he is not a good defender , a lil too small for the plodders and a lil' too weak for the quick ones...he doesn't block shots or get steals because he doesn't help at all.

he cant create offense but is a very good finisher near the hoop...and thats about it .

you cant build a team around him and he's best suited for coming off the bench.

you can build a team around zach ...that team may not be very good but its not the worst thing in the world if your squad has him as its best or 2nd best player.

i'll put it even simpler what team can lee start for that randolph cant?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I recall something that my second H.S. Coach taught me when they transfered me from one school to play for the next school, he said, "If you want to make this team you have to play at the same tempo as your new teammates, so sit on the bench this practice and just watch. Tommorow you will have another chance to make this team.". At that time in my life I did not know I only had a one dimensional game, inwhich my ex-coach did not care whether I stayed or go. And I see alot of that in the NBA. 

So my assumptions have creditbility, especially when it comes to the Knicks complimentary player David Lee on how he knows how to switch Tempo with all his Teammates (Marbury & Crawford Halfcourt game to Nate & Crawford fast running game). And I've notice how well Balkman and Rookie Chandler has been changing their tempo to meet that of their teammates. 

I also learned from watching the NBA that the teams that have 5-Starters inwhich can adjust their performance to meet up equally with the different opositions night after night in the regular season stays at the .500 mark or above it. 
The NBA is not about the best players on the team, it's about the 5-best co-existing players on the court. 
*Co-existing players are not just offense,* they are players that play both offense & defense on both ends of the court, it's called "Chemistry" inwhich the Knicks been lacking with two many offensive players on the court at the same time (When the Knicks go up against an oposition with a great shotblocker no Knick player stands in front of this shotblocker when a Knick player is driving to the hoop but Lee or Balkman. Lee & Balkman are co-existing players on a team "one should start".)...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I for one know his handles arent that great. I wouldnt be too giddy about him consistently driving the ball into the lane. What he should have worked on is that 15 to 18 footer. That would definitely open up the game for him and his teammates


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

Actually, You have no idea how good his handle is. He never tried to use it much last year. Even if it was subpar, you have no idea if he improved it over the summer. First pre-season game indicates he has at least somewhat of a handle.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Lol at all you people thinking David Lee should be a PF.

HE doesnt have the size, and he doesnt have the weight.
He isnt the Knicks Best player. Grinch is right.
ITll be years to come before he is a force in this league.
So what if he grabs rebounds on the Knicks. He grabs more than eddy curry, so what. He is our leading rebounder, hell someone should be if no one else is getting the rebounds on this team. Truth is, Randolph is better than Lee right now, end of story.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

alphaorange said:


> Actually, You have no idea how good his handle is. He never tried to use it much last year. Even if it was subpar, you have no idea if he improved it over the summer. First pre-season game indicates he has at least somewhat of a handle.


Oh I didnt know he was going to be playing point forward for the Knicks then


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

as much as i like lee, to not acknowledge the fact that he benefits from single coverage and noone really looking for him because there to busy paying attention to the big guys, or high priced guards is.... well.....you get the idea....


though yea he is improving and building his confidence which is going to be good in the long run. just dont expect him to be the knicks savior. 

or maybe he will, who knows.......lol


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

david has a decent handle , and its been available for people to see it in action, its ok but not so good he can take the avg. small forward off the dribble , but can probably take the avg. 4 off the bounce though on occasion.

probably about jared jeffries level handle .


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I like Lee and everything because I think he is a huge asset on the boards. Zach is now with the Knicks and I think he is a overall much better player than Lee and should be the starting PF over Lee. I don't see how it hurts us if Lee comes off the bench and do the dirty work and become our 6th man.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> I like Lee and everything because I think he is a huge asset on the boards. Zach is now with the Knicks and I think he is a overall much better player than Lee and should be the starting PF over Lee. I don't see how it hurts us if Lee comes off the bench and do the dirty work and become our 6th man.



*It hurts because Eddy Curry is our Starting Center.* 
And David Lee is a much better complimentary player with Curry than alot of other PF we seen Curry play alongside of in his career with Chicago and the Knicks. 
Zach Randolph peremeter offense will leave Curry under the basket getting rebounded on by oponents that will start a fastbreak, And if Zach lay back to bother refferees about not calling a foul it would be a 5 on 3 fastbreak that neither Marbury or Crawford will try to defend. 
*Now that HURTS!!!*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^You have not seen Z-bo and Curry play together, but yet you have come to conclusions on how successful they will be together. Also Zbo might have a nice jumper, but it doesnt mean he spends most of his time on the perimeter. Where do you think his rebounds come from? We are talking about one of the best offensive rebounders in the game


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Hey Grinch...*



Da Grinch said:


> role players can be very important , but Lee really isn't at that level yet where he enters an opposing teams game plan to beat the knicks , Randolph has yet to play a regular season game and you already know he's at or near the top of the list things the other team has to limit to beat the knicks.


that's not true, while Lee was playing last season, there was an emphasis on boxing out whenever Lee was in the game so that he wouldn't be able to sneak in and capture everyone off guard. don't tell you me you couldn't notice that?


----------



## Sex&Violence (Jun 1, 2007)

Any word on David Lee getting a contract extension or are they gonna let him be a restricted FA?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Hey Grinch...*



Gotham2krazy said:


> that's not true, while Lee was playing last season, there was an emphasis on boxing out whenever Lee was in the game so that he wouldn't be able to sneak in and capture everyone off guard. don't tell you me you couldn't notice that?


the knicks in general are a very good offensive rebounding team, even curry is a good offensive rebounder.

no team was sending 2 guys to box out david lee...the guy guarding Lee should have had an extra emphasis on it and he did , but the team in general did not scheme to stop david lee's offensive rebounding.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I dont see the Curry & Zach frontcourt co-existing like everyone is saying it will untill midseason or next season. 
The Knicks have to work on a plan or something that works at the start of the season so they could keep building and improving on it each game as the season goes on. 

We still see the slow start from Marbury, Crawford, and Q.Rich in the first quarter in the preseason games. 

*Anyone recall ex-Knick Xavier McDaniels (X-Man), he too agree with my logic of having David Lee & Balkman on this Knick Team.*

Posted by xavier mcdaniel | October 12, 2007 21:02 
Hey Alan, love the insight man. 2 part question for ya regarding the starting rotation and the bench.
The knicks have developed quite the tendency of falling behind to start games and then relying on the energy of the second unit to play catch-up the whole game. Wouldn't it make sense to start either Balkman or Lee in the frontcourt and have the other one off the bench (rather both coming off the bench and duplicating a lot of the same skills)? And maybe even Jones or Mardy at the 2 to start to play some D and set the tone, with Crawford off the bench to provide firepower? i realize that egos and salary are a factor here but i don't think they should be. We need to add some defense, hustle and intensity to the starting unit and that's not coming from Steph, Q, Craw, Zach or Curry... 
Also, I think that it is going to be obvious as the year progresses that the knicks best 2 players are both power forwards, Zach and DLee. What do you think Isiah will do to get them both the minutes they deserve? I don't know about DLee at the 3, we want him near the basket. Do you see either of them at the 5 when curry is out to run with the second unit? I predict that it becomes an issue over the year and trade rumors begin to swirl. I just hope its not Lee who goes.
Xman

A: I loved X-Man as a Knick. Remember his tirade against Phil Jackson? Awesome.
I don’t see any changes in the starting lineup as of now. I do think you are lacking some energy in that group and, early on, Quentin Richardson has looked a little slow. Could be a residual of the back surgery and maybe some weight he gained as a result. I’d like to see David Lee there, perhaps, and go with Q off the bench for some outside pop and defense. But that’s the extent I would consider. That second unit is good as an energy unit to come in and change momentum. 
I think you can move Zach to the five and have D-Lee play the four sometimes when Eddy comes out. Those three are the regulars among the frontcourt. Balkman can play 2-3-4 and Jared Jeffries can play 3-4-5.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> I dont see the Curry & Zach frontcourt co-existing like everyone is saying it will untill midseason or next season.
> The Knicks have to work on a plan or something that works at the start of the season so they could keep building and improving on it each game as the season goes on.
> 
> We still see the slow start from Marbury, Crawford, and Q.Rich in the first quarter in the preseason games.
> ...


you do realize lee was in the starting lineup against that isreali team ...and they fell behind quick ?

this is just a team that starts slow while trying to find its identity on the court ...david lee's energy does not change that , it didn't in his 12 starts last season , and it didn't last week .


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> you do realize lee was in the starting lineup against that isreali team ...and they fell behind quick ?
> 
> this is just a team that starts slow while trying to find its identity on the court ...david lee's energy does not change that , it didn't in his 12 starts last season , and it didn't last week .


It changed last week in the 2nd qtr with Nate & Collins on the court with him. 
Like I said in that post, "We seen a slow start from Marbury, Crawford, and Q.Rich." those three players position is what control the tempo of the game. Do Q.Rich rebound and push the ball upcourt like Balkman? NO! Do Marbury run the ball up court fast like Nate? NO! Nate Robinson got all his assist from feeding defensive-players easy baskets. Fred Jones was able to score alongside of Nate Robinson running the ball. Marbury actually threw a lob pass to Lee for an easy basket in the second half once Nate Robinson bought the tempo up a notch in the game. 
When playing against NBA Teams it is Marbury main Job as the PG to know when his oponents can be beat in an open game and having flat-foot Curry & Zach on the court Marbury have to teamup with SG-Crawford & SF-Q.Rich in running a fastbreak inwhich it seems hard for him to do but easy for Nate Robinson to do with Crawford & Q.Rich.


----------

